# Intermittent Starting Issues



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Having problems with starting vehicle when it sits for any long period of time espically when cold. Going into work and coming back 9 hours later and the car won't start and will need to be boosted. I will be on the third battery as that's what the dealership thought it was. I think something might be drawing from the battery. It seems like a fairly common issue, but I have no idea where to start. The dealership is useless even though the car still has a CPO warrenty. The car has advanced key, MMI and NAV. I have read that it could be the advanced key but am not sure. Any thoughts? 

http://uberlame.com/a6_tsb/Ignition...d on vehicles with advanced key 2019143-5.pdf 
http://uberlame.com/a6_tsb/Electrical/Battery Dead (2).pdf


----------



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

Typically the most effective method is to check for a negative ground drain, then pull fuses until the thirsty circuit is determined-- then chase down the particulars. 

Just be sure to use a memory saver and/or have the radio code, etc, to reboot any security devices. 

Any good shop should know this method.......


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Still having issues!!!! Replaced another battery. It had been cold here -40 but I'm quite annoyed


----------



## catamounta4 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've read that a MMI update can solve a lot of these battery drain problems. Apparently in older versions the car wasn't good about shutting off Nav, etc even when the key had been removed.

You could try taking the battery out of your key for a few days and testing whether or not your key is keeping features alive by being "in range".


----------

